# Verkaufe Powercolor RX 5700 XT Red Devil



## Hias_147 (19. September 2019)

Guten Tag.

Da mir die Nitro+ besser gefällt und auch besser in mein Gehäuse passt, hätte ich nun eine Powercolor Red Devil RX 5700 XT zum Verkauf. Bevor ich sie nun auf Ebay stelle habe ich gedacht vielleicht kann ich hier jemand eine Freude damit machen, da die Liefersituation ja aktuell immer noch nicht so gut ist.
Die Karte wurde neu bei Mindfactory um 466€ am 6.9. bestellt und wurde nur zwischen 12.9. und 18.9. verwendet, ist also quasi wie neu. Gespielt wurde damit bisher nur ein bisschen Call of Duty, auf nenneswertes Overclocking außer Wattman Auto OC wurde bisher verzichtet.
Die Originalrechnung und auch den Code für den Xbox Gamepass, den ich noch nicht eingelöst habe, würde ich beilegen. Nur die originale Umverpackung ist mir leider beim Aufmachen kaputt geworden, diese kann ich nicht beilegen, dafür das kleine bisschen an Zubehör was Powercolor beilegt (Sticker etc.)

Ich denke, 440€ inkl. Versand nach Deutschland oder Österreich ist ein fairer Preis. Bezahlung wäre mir am liebsten per Überweisung oder PayPal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSinner (19. September 2019)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich davor warnen die Funktion "Geld an Freunde/Familie senden" zu nutzen. Sämtliche so getätigten Zahlungen sind NICHT versichert, d.h. es besteht keine Möglichkeit z.B. im Defektfall das Geld zurückzufordern, kurzum: man ist am Arsch.

Siehe: https://www.paypal-community.com/t5...-senden-quot/td-p/1276545?profile.language=de


Sorry, Brudi, aber ich kenn dich nicht, ich kenn deine Absichten oder deine Vertrauenswürdigkeit nicht und deshalb dieser ganz allgemeine Warnhinweis.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> am 6.9. bestellt



warum gibst du sie nicht einfach zurück? mit verlust weiterverkaufen ist irgendwie...sinnlos.


----------



## Hias_147 (19. September 2019)

Da ich ha wie gesagt die Verpackung nicht mehr habe/beschädigt habe. So werde ich sie wohl nicht mehr zurückgeben können oder?


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Da ich ha wie gesagt die Verpackung nicht mehr habe/beschädigt habe. So werde ich sie wohl nicht mehr zurückgeben können oder?



frag beim händler nach. eine beschädigte verpackung muss da nicht zwingend ein hindernis sein. schon gar nicht, wenn du deine neue karte vielleicht ebenfalls dort bestellst. probieren würd ichs auf jeden fall.


----------



## Hias_147 (19. September 2019)

Dann werde ich das mal probieren, vielen Dank für die Info ich dachte man kann Sachen wie eine Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr zurücksenden wenn man die Verpackung nicht mehr hat und/oder es schon ein paar Tage verwendet hat.


----------



## Hias_147 (20. September 2019)

Hat geklappt. Mindfactory hat sich als sehr kulant erwiesen und nimmt mir die Karte zurück. Thread kann zugemacht werden.


----------

